# If you've ever been to Costa Rica......



## ati2d (Jul 25, 2006)

If you've ever been to Costa Rica, what was/is your favorite timeshare?


----------



## JoAnn (Jul 26, 2006)

The only time we stayed in a t/s in Costa Rica was about 9 years ago at the Villas Playa Samara.  The area is wonderful, great beach, and the resort had duplexes (one bedroom) and two and three bedroom houses.  BUT, at that time it was pretty remote unless you had a car, and the roads were terrible.  Some of the units had no a/c, and I would hope that would have changed by now. 

 The duplex we stayed in had a/c in the bedroom only.  The kitchen left a lot to be desired and we never cooked in it.  We did see the house next door when the owners were there and it was very nice. The resort had a pool with a bar & TV, a restaurant w/TV, but none in the units.  Only one phone on the grounds and very few 'tours' offered.  We would walk a couple of miles daily to town on the beach...or you could wait until the resort car went..at their convenience and return the same way. We would buy our few supplies in town, which was like going back 100 years!  We were there in March and it was hot.  But we enjoyed seeing howler monkeys in near by trees, large lizards wandering the grounds, beautiful birds, beautiful butterflies and very friendly people. Unless things have changed, I would not go back to that resort. 

We ate at a couple of places along the beach or in small places in town.  Once we took a cab to a very nice resort/fishing place up the road and the food and view were wonderful.  If you want some place to just sit back and relax, then it's fine, but take a lot of books .  I would like to hear if anyone else has been there since we were to see if it had changed.


----------



## eal (Jul 26, 2006)

Myfavourite timeshare is Pueblo Real near Manuel Antonio National Park.  It is in  the country, near the beach, but close to everything with lots to do and activities convenient to the resort. 

I also like Los Almendros de Ocotal, they rent 2-bedroom condos by the day ($119 the last time we were there).  It is on the beach in Guanacaste.


----------



## ati2d (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank You.


----------

